# كيفية التعامل مع برنامج artcam



## م ن ي ر (18 أكتوبر 2006)

برنامج الارتكام جميل وشيق والاجمل من ذالك التعامل مع هذا البرنامج لما له من خصائص وامكانيات لاعطاء شكل جميل وتصميم افضل وبما ان هذا البرنامج قد دخل في جميع الاشياء كتصميم الذهب والقوالب والزخرفه وما استخدم في جميع مكائن الcnc ,وايضايوجد لديه القدره على تشغيل اكثر من 70 نوع من انواع المكائن ولدي ان شخصيا المعرفه الكافيه للتعامل مع هذا البرنامج فمن لديه اي استفسار يتفضل ويسئل عما بدا له وشكرا


اخوكم ابو الهنوف


----------



## fuaad (26 يناير 2007)

اخي العزيز ان مثلك معجب جدا بهذا البرنامج واخيرا حصلت على النسخة الثامنة من هذا البرنامج ولكن بحثت كثيرا على اقراص تعليمية او كتب تخص البرنامج ولم افلح ارجو من حضرتك المساعدة بأي شىء يخص هذا البرنامج وارجو التواصل معي على الXXXXXXXXX ولك مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## MOHAMMED SS (26 يناير 2007)

يا اخواني اذا ممكن تزودونه براوابط التحميل للبرنامج يمكن نقدر انساعدكم في المستقبل


----------



## mahmoud_abou_ah (1 فبراير 2007)

ان شاء الله سوف ارفع بعض الكتب عن البرنامج


----------



## م ن ي ر (1 فبراير 2007)

يا اخواني ادخلو على موقع الارت كام ستجدون التعليم بالصوت والصوره


----------



## م ن ي ر (13 فبراير 2007)

خذو هذا الرابط لتعليم الارتكام من الالف الى الياء بالصوت والصوره
http://www.artcam.com/videos/index.htm


----------



## abdo_mansour (17 يوليو 2007)

أرجو الحصول على أي كتاب عن artcam


----------



## طالب معلومات (11 نوفمبر 2007)

لك مني جزيل الشكر على هذا الموضوع


----------



## أبو عبده (14 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخى الفاضل 
لقد شرعت فى تعلم هذا البرنامج القوى
وارغب منك مساعدتى 
لضعف امكانياتى فى اللغة الانجليزية 
أرغب فى فهم الثرى دى


----------



## ghiathak (29 نوفمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## خليل الأزوري (2 ديسمبر 2007)

أخي منير ممكن أن تساعدنا في فهم هذا البرنامج وتضع لنا دروس هل من الممكن أذاً أدخل هذا الرابط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=73347


----------



## يحيى يحيى (29 يناير 2008)

انا عندي البرنامج بس معنديش التعليم بتاعة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## يحيى يحيى (9 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحت
ياريت لو عندك مشروع كامل بالبرنامج لمكنة 5 اكسس (5 محاور) ومخصصة للزخارف والمشغولات الدقيقة كالذهب وتكون سهلة التنفيذ هيكون لك ثواب كبير قوي باذن الله وارجو الرد يا اخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يحى المصرى (10 مارس 2008)

انا عندي البرنامج بس معنديش التعليم بتاعة وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

اخي م ن ي ر افهم من كلامك ان باستطاعة برنامج artcam تشغيل مكائن cnc مباشرة
شكرا لك


----------



## محاول جيد (25 يوليو 2009)

الموقع رائع وأكثر من رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسن أحمد 2 (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم دار قوم مومنين
يا أخى الفاضل ضعف اللغة مشكلة لدينا ممكن تبسط الشرح أنت عن طريق أمثلة شرح
ولك منا جزيل الشكر


----------



## يعقوب الضيخ العمري (3 أغسطس 2009)

*ابو الهنوف*

أخي الغالي أبو الهنوف أريد طريقة أدخال رسمة اتوكاد 3د إلى الارتكام


----------



## abushadi (12 ديسمبر 2009)

لقد بحثت كثيراً عن أية مساعدة للبرنامج وخاصة في اللغة العربية وسعدت كثيراً لما وجدت عندكم أرجو مساعدتنا بالمزيد ولكم ألف ألف شكر وتحية وتقدير


----------



## salah_design (21 يناير 2010)

م ن ي ر قال:


> برنامج الارتكام جميل وشيق والاجمل من ذالك التعامل مع هذا البرنامج لما له من خصائص وامكانيات لاعطاء شكل جميل وتصميم افضل وبما ان هذا البرنامج قد دخل في جميع الاشياء كتصميم الذهب والقوالب والزخرفه وما استخدم في جميع مكائن الcnc ,وايضايوجد لديه القدره على تشغيل اكثر من 70 نوع من انواع المكائن ولدي ان شخصيا المعرفه الكافيه للتعامل مع هذا البرنامج فمن لديه اي استفسار يتفضل ويسئل عما بدا له وشكرا
> 
> 
> اخوكم ابو الهنوف


اخي الكريم 
لما قرأت مشاركتك وعنوان المشاركة كنت اتوقع ان اجد ردود واستفسارات واجوبة لا حصر لها ولكني من خلال مشاهدتي للموضوع لم اجد اي رد او جواب عن اي سؤال وايضا لم اجد اسئلة 
فارجوا ان تضع معلومات من عندك تثير الاسئلة و تكون مدخل للاستفادة من الخبرات التي لديك 
شاكر لك طرح الموضوع وارجوا ان ياخذ الموضوع حقه


----------



## salah_design (21 يناير 2010)

اخي م ن ي ر
سؤالي الاول ارجوا شرح shape editor 
بالتفصيل ولك الشكر


----------



## walfaren (22 يناير 2010)

الف شكر على الرابط


----------

